# Pseuodcreobotra wahlbergii



## vydunas (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice pics. But the mantis is not P. wahlbergii. L1 P. wahlbergii looks like this






What you have there could be a Parasphendale sp. L1 nymph instead.


----------



## massaman (Apr 8, 2010)

What kind of mantis is it then?


----------



## vydunas (Apr 8, 2010)

Intresting.

This is my first mantis, thanks for answer.

Seller replaced this mantis.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2010)

vydunas said:


> Intresting.
> 
> I bought this mantis as _Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii_ from THIS site.
> 
> This is my first mantis, thanks for answer.


Yen is most likely correct. He knows his mantids.

Welcome. Be sure to intro yourself to the group in the introductions forum.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

vydunas said:


> Intresting.
> 
> I bought this mantis as _Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii_ from THIS site.
> 
> ...


I hope you'll eventually get the actual species you are looking for from the seller. By the way, nice ring flash!


----------



## vydunas (Apr 8, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> I hope you'll eventually get the actual species you are looking for from the seller. By the way, nice ring flash!


This ring flash not very good (Canon MR-14), because i can't use diffuser. She is very light. Much better MT-24x.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2010)

vydunas said:


> This ring flash not very good (Canon MR-14), because i can't use diffuser. She is very light. Much better MT-24x.


Glad to know the seller will replace the 'correct' species for you. Sure MT-24x is much better, the price is also 'much better' than ring flash


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2010)

hummm where u from? second pic looks like a piece of porceline!


----------



## vydunas (Apr 9, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> hummm where u from? second pic looks like a piece of porceline!


I'm from Lithuania.


----------



## vydunas (Apr 10, 2010)

Just molted. L2































It would be nice that Administrator would be so kind to change the name of the topic to "Vydunas Mantis".


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Apr 11, 2010)

I think this is a budwing mantis. Not fully sure, but I've seen other pictures of Parasphendale before as tiny babies and they look the same.

I'll share pictures of my buddywings when they arrive on Wednesday (I'm getting two from Peter ^_^ )


----------

